# Butt high puppy



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

My pup is a year old now -- yay! She's 24" high and 68lb. I've noticed that before she has big growth spurts she usually gets a bit butt high and then she'll balance out again. She was spayed at 4 months (I got her from a rescue). I took her to the vet again today and noticed that she's butt high again. Is this like with horses where they'll balance out whenever they're reaching maturity? I just feel like it's kind of late in the game to be growing taller, especially since she's already so large. Could her conformation just be that she stays a little downhill? Could she still have another growth spurt due to being spayed at such a young age? Ive read that they usually stop getting taller at like 9-12 months and then just have some filling out to do.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It's because she was spayed so young. Removing the hormones delays the closing of the growth plates of the bones, causing the dog to grow taller than it normally would.

Next time, do NOT spay until the dog is finished growing, which is usually around 1 year of age! Waiting until after the first heat is a good idea, because at that point you know the hormones have done what they are supposed to do.

Some recommend waiting until 2 years of age, which is when final OFA hip x-rays can be done for dysplasia


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

It’s probably just the way she is genetically going to be, as far as her structure goes. You may notice some more changes as she gets older. She doesn’t have a ton of angulation in the back, which could contribute to her rear being higher.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> It's because she was spayed so young. Removing the hormones delays the closing of the growth plates of the bones, causing the dog to grow taller than it normally would.
> 
> Next time, do NOT spay until the dog is finished growing, which is usually around 1 year of age! Waiting until after the first heat is a good idea, because at that point you know the hormones have done what they are supposed to do.
> 
> Some recommend waiting until 2 years of age, which is when final OFA hip x-rays can be done for dysplasia


The OP mentioned they got the dog from rescue. I doubt they had any choice over how young she was when she was spayed.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I know, Gypsy, but at least they will now be aware of that for the future.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Nothing you can really do about it. Like others mentioned, the very early spay is most likely the culprit. I know that was out of your control but now you know. Personally I'm waiting until mine is 2 years to spay. Still debating on which spay to go with...

I'm sure you'll still love her for how she is! Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> It's because she was spayed so young. Removing the hormones delays the closing of the growth plates of the bones, causing the dog to grow taller than it normally would.
> 
> Next time, do NOT spay until the dog is finished growing, which is usually around 1 year of age! Waiting until after the first heat is a good idea, because at that point you know the hormones have done what they are supposed to do.
> 
> Some recommend waiting until 2 years of age, which is when final OFA hip x-rays can be done for dysplasia


So I assume this is a chance of something that can happen because I have not seen this in other GSD'S. In her case the OP is talking about a non purebred dog also which could be the reason she's butt hight.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Could it be that at the vet, she is more subdued? If I am not happy I look like that too. What if she is perky, happy, active?


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> It's because she was spayed so young. Removing the hormones delays the closing of the growth plates of the bones, causing the dog to grow taller than it normally would.
> 
> Next time, do NOT spay until the dog is finished growing, which is usually around 1 year of age! Waiting until after the first heat is a good idea, because at that point you know the hormones have done what they are supposed to do.
> 
> Some recommend waiting until 2 years of age, which is when final OFA hip x-rays can be done for dysplasia


Hi, yes I am aware about waiting to spay and the how hormones affect growth. I will likely always have rescues, so it's just something I have to deal with lol. 

But was your point that yes she will probably even out / is still growing due to her growth plates closing later? 

It doesn't matter to me if she stays this way. I was just curious because I read on other forums that dogs get butt high like horses until they finish growing. Trying to get an idea about if she will ever stop lol


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Could it be that at the vet, she is more subdued? If I am not happy I look like that too. What if she is perky, happy, active?


Hmmm I'll study her when she's out in the yard later ? maybe her posture was just weird when I noticed it.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Mei said:


> Nothing you can really do about it. Like others mentioned, the very early spay is most likely the culprit. I know that was out of your control but now you know. Personally I'm waiting until mine is 2 years to spay. Still debating on which spay to go with...
> 
> I'm sure you'll still love her for how she is! Gorgeous dog!



Thank you! She's a great dog and I will always think she's beautiful regardless ?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

There are breeds who have a higher butt, like the Chinook and the Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Maybe your dog isn't purebred after all (Alaskan Husky blood maybe?)If that is the case, it isn't fair to her to compare her to purebred GSDs. She looks like a lovely, sturdy dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A lot of dogs are butt high when they’re young. Sometimes it corrects itself, sometimes not!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What dogfaeries said. No way of knowing until she's done growing!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks like her rear legs are positioned more forward than most, similar to what you might see with a dog attempting to hold more weight up front. Possibly due to structure or is something else going on there?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> It's because she was spayed so young. Removing the hormones delays the closing of the growth plates of the bones, causing the dog to grow taller than it normally would.
> 
> Next time, do NOT spay until the dog is finished growing, which is usually around 1 year of age! Waiting until after the first heat is a good idea, because at that point you know the hormones have done what they are supposed to do.
> 
> Some recommend waiting until 2 years of age, which is when final OFA hip x-rays can be done for dysplasia


This is a mixed breed rescue dog, and without knowing specifically what she is, you have no idea what the dogs conformation would be without having done an early spay. It could just as easily be the dogs genetic conformation, and the accusatory tone of your post isn’t helpful.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

GatorDog said:


> This is a mixed breed rescue dog, and without knowing specifically what she is, you have no idea what the dogs conformation would be without having done an early spay. It could just as easily be the dogs genetic conformation, and the accusatory tone of your post isn’t helpful.


But also...anybody who is going to adopt from a rescue group or shelter is almost 100% of the time going to get a speutered dog with no control over when it was done. As OP said, that's just par for the course if you get a dog from most of these places. It's not like they had any say in the dog getting spayed at 4 months! Both dogs I've adopted were neutered, although the first had JUST been neutered at age 2 so he actually had had the opportunity to grow up with his nuts, but that was just the luck of the draw. #2 was neutered at 10 months because that's when the organization picked him up as a stray.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> There are breeds who have a higher butt, like the Chinook and the Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Maybe your dog isn't purebred after all (Alaskan Husky blood maybe?)If that is the case, it isn't fair to her to compare her to purebred GSDs. She looks like a lovely, sturdy dog.



Thank you! I appreciate the kind words. She is mixed with some Siberian Husky, but I didn't think huskies were built like that either... I could definitely be wrong tho since I'm not super familiar with them.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> What dogfaeries said. No way of knowing until she's done growing!



Thank you! I'll have to post some pics in a couple months and we'll see where she's at ?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

In horses we call this a "downhill" build, and often youngsters in their awkward stage are downhill before they mature and straighten out, so to speak.  either way your pup should be just fine!


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

atomic said:


> In horses we call this a "downhill" build, and often youngsters in their awkward stage are downhill before they mature and straighten out, so to speak. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif either way your pup should be just fine!


Actually downhill and butt high are different in horses. Downhill has to do with the pillar of support, while "butt high" is simply that the hind end is higher than the withers. Horses can be butt high without being functionally downhill. It's true that young horses go through butt high phases though, and that's what I was referring to in my original post. Was trying to find out if dogs go through the same thing, which apparently they do ?


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Ok so I am insane I think because she looks pretty normal today... I think she might have just been standing under herself awkwardly at the vet's office like some people suggested lol.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

She looks just like a husky/shepherd mix should in terms of structure in that picture- and much happier. Vets offices are not a dog's happy place. I wouldn't worry. Most of my pups go through some awkward growth stages, but end up fine. And she looks like she's ended up fine.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Muskeg said:


> She looks just like a husky/shepherd mix should in terms of structure in that picture- and much happier. Vets offices are not a dog's happy place. I wouldn't worry. Most of my pups go through some awkward growth stages, but end up fine. And she looks like she's ended up fine.


Thank you!!! She's the first dog I've had from a puppy so this is all a little new to me. I really appreciate everyone's input ?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks great in the new pic! Glad you posted a second.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A Chinook breeder told me that the higher butt helps with pulling sleds. Chinooks are bred as sled dogs. I like her functional structure. Don't fret about the early spay. It's done and she will thrive


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> A Chinook breeder told me that the higher butt helps with pulling sleds. Chinooks are bred as sled dogs. I like her functional structure. Don't fret about the early spay. It's done and she will thrive


That's really interesting! Would make sense for huskies to be built like that too then. I know it's sometimes said that a downhill build is good for cow horses and horses that do reining. So I guess it serves a purpose sometimes


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Nigel said:


> She looks great in the new pic! Glad you posted a second.


Thank you! Me too! When I saw that picture yesterday I was like "holy crap, when did she get like THAT?" Thought she must be gearing up for a crazy growth spurt haha


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't believe spaying has anything to do with this.
if there were pictures of this nice dog as a young pup the same conformation
would be there .

this is his conformation.

lack of angulation.

straight front , shoulder layback upright , 
less than strong back (point between croup and wither)

straight in stifle (lacking angulation ) big contributor 

he was born this way , not made to be this way

over all dog is balanced 




the a


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I admittedly did not read the original post, just picked up along replies and the title.

By downhill I mean butt high because they are the same. A youngster going through a stage and evens out or develops an uphill build during maturity is still during that developmental time downhill. Didn't mean to make a technicality out of it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bug said:


> Actually downhill and butt high are different in horses. Downhill has to do with the pillar of support, while "butt high" is simply that the hind end is higher than the withers. Horses can be butt high without being functionally downhill. It's true that young horses go through butt high phases though, and that's what I was referring to in my original post. Was trying to find out if dogs go through the same thing, which apparently they do ?


Sure do! Some worse then others,:grin2:
This is Sabi at about 18 months as near as I recall. As much as I adored this dog, she grew really ugly! Every couple of months her butt and her shoulders switched places and none of it was improved by thick bone and huge ears. I actually think your girl is very pretty and thought a worse looking dog may make you feel better, lol.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Bug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually downhill and butt high are different in horses. Downhill has to do with the pillar of support, while "butt high" is simply that the hind end is higher than the withers. Horses can be butt high without being functionally downhill. It's true that young horses go through butt high phases though, and that's what I was referring to in my original post. Was trying to find out if dogs go through the same thing, which apparently they do ?
> ...



Lol thank you!!! Sounds like her growth was similar to Bug's. Your dog is beautiful ?


----------

